

My adsense account got suspended because of these screenshots - PauloManrique
http://www.fighters.com.br/xbox/Dead-or-Alive-2/galerias/1566-Scans

======
PauloManrique
Reason: "sexual content". Seriously, this is not the first time and this is
retarded. How the hell some old looking Xbox 1 3D models in bikinis are
somewhat sexual? I'll start looking for some alternatives as I'm tired of all
this crap.

